# EEA Family Permit (Married)



## jazzfan_2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone-

I'm hoping for some advice from those experienced individuals who have been down this path and have a similar situation. Here's my story:

-American married to a EU National (Spaniard)
-Have 2 kids with Spanish and US Nationality
-Moving to London from USA in September
-Filled out EEA Family Permit (VAF5) Application online, will submit biometrics next week and then mail out the complete application.

Before I submit my application can you please help me with the following:

1). After I submit my online application for EEA Family Permit (VAF5) and get my biometrics, what are the most important types of documentation that I need to provide? I have passports, marriage certificate, Spanish Family book (which shows our marriage is register with the Spanish Consulate), birth certificates, et cetera. Do I also need to include bank statements? What other documentation is needed? Do I need to provide originals or will copies be okay? Do they need to be notarized? Does any of the documents I'm sending need to be notarized?

2). When I mail my application to the Border Agency do I need to send my wife's Spanish passport or can I send a photo copy of it? I'm aware that I need to send my actual passport. 

3). When we arrive in the UK my wife will not have a job right away, so we will use our saving for a brief period. Is that a problem? Would it be a problem if I (her dependent) found a employment before her?

4). When we arrive in the UK we will spend a few nights in a hotel and maybe stay with a friend, before we find a flat. Is that a problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Hello Everyone-
> 
> I'm hoping for some advice from those experienced individuals who have been down this path and have a similar situation. Here's my story:
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzfan_2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> jazzfan_2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone-
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response Joppa.
> ...


----------



## jazzfan_2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Many thanks again Joppa. It seems that the most important thing is to show proof of marriage, which will not be a problem. After 13 years I have a lot of documentation. 

On the back of the application it mentioned (under Finances):

"Evidence of your current employment/self employment/occupation/work/studies/other means of support Evidence of your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation after tax Evidence of any income from other sources e.g. friends, family, savings, property etc"

Does this mean I have to give them pay stubs from my current job here in the US?

Also (under All Applicants):

"Evidence of how your trip is to be funded"

What do I submit for this? I've been interviewing with a company for a few weeks and may have a job before we go over there. If I'm made an offer it's likely they'll cover moving expenses. It's not a problem for a dependent to have a job before a sponsor, as long as the sponsor exercises their treaty rights when they arrive, correct? If I'm made an offer before we go do I need to submit that as supporting documentation?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I do everything correct.


----------

